# Frame Question



## 68LeMansMN (Jul 28, 2013)

So I have had my 1968 Pontiac LeMans Convertible for over 20 years now. I did drive it for a little while after I bought it then decided it needed to be restored. Well in my young infinite wisdom I just started ripping it apart and then left it at the farm for about 15 years. Then stuck it in my garage. Long story short it has sat for a very long time, I have pieces everywhere with no rhyme or reason and I am pretty novice. I went from giving up on it and selling it to almost junking it. I then started watching some people on YouTube doing restorations and whatnot and I am once again motivated to get going on this project. Just a little backstory so everyone understands if I ask dumb questions.

Anyway, last night I decided to remove the body from the frame as the car has been sitting in my garage with the body bolts off so I might as well start from the bottom up. Well I failed to see one bolt was still connected to the rear cross member so when I went to remove the body it twisted the cross member and the rear frame rails. Inspecting the rails and cross member I realized the are very brittle and I would like to replace them. Being an A-Body frame I understand this is not a plug and play application. 

My question is there anyone that makes these frame rails or maybe some specs on manufacturing my own? Otherwise I maybe able to reinforce what is there put in a new rear cross member and call her good. Thank you all so much for checking this out and for your advice.


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

I have the drivers side behind the tire and rear by the tank neck on a frame thats bent on the pass side

what side did you bend?

liftin it off with a fork lift ??

hows the body mount ?


----------



## 68LeMansMN (Jul 28, 2013)

I pretty much have both sides bent at this point. It wasn't really a proper way to get it off the frame I may have muscled it/used my truck and a tow strap? The body mounts themselves are shot. I planned on replacing those anyway. I just remembered I downloaded the service manual years ago with all the specs. I might get me some steel and do some welding to get it back in place.


----------

